# SNES-Controller an den PC



## Piesbruhder (17. Juli 2002)

Hallo Freunde,

Ich habe einen alten SNES-Controller hier rumfliegen. Und weil ich 
gerne mit dem Emulator SNES-Games spiele, habe ich mich gefragt ob es
nicht möglich wäre, diesen Controller an PC zu machen. Ich weiß aber
beim besten Willen nicht wie.  Erstmal ist natürlich wichtig:

- wodran? (Joystickport an der Soundkarte oder vielleicht doch an die parallele?)

- treiber (ist sowas wie ien treiber nötig?)

Wenn man dann nur noch die Pins durchprobieren muss. Dann probiert
man eben alles durch (d'oh!) Also das Ding hat fünf Leitungen im Kabel
(hab schonmal den Stecker hinten abgemacht) weiß, gelb, rot, orange und
braun.

Vielleicht könnt ihr helfen. Bis dann!


----------



## Vitalis (17. Juli 2002)

Mein Kumpel kennt jemand, der Adapter für sowas baut. Und es funktioniert prima, hab's selbst gesehen. Ich werd ihn bei Gelegenheit mal fragen... Sag bescheid ob's Dich interessiert, Du willst es ja selber machen wie es scheint. Aber vielleicht kann er Dir auch einfach nur helfen.


----------



## sam (17. Juli 2002)

das würde mich auch interessieren...hab noch 2 rumfliegen...und nen snes-joystick *löl* =)


----------



## Neuk (17. Juli 2002)

Ich hab mal schnell auf google geschaut, aber net genug Zeit um das durch zu gucken...


http://www.westga.edu/~stu7440/projects/snes.html (how-to)
http://www.hardwarebook.net/connector/userinput/snescontroller.html (connector data)

Vielleicht hilfst sowas dann selbst zu bauen, fänd ich nämlich auch genial...


----------



## Piesbruhder (19. Juli 2002)

Danke Leute!

die Links von Neuk les ich mir jetzt nochmal ausführlich durch. Hab
sie mal überfolgen. Sieht gut aus  Danke dafür.

@Vitalis:
Sicher, wäre toll wenn du den mal fragen könntest wie das geht. Wenns
geht wäre es natürlich gut wenn ers für die anderen hier 
reinschreiben würde oder du es selbst posten würdest. Aber ICQ oder
eMail geht auch. Wenn ich erfolg habe schreibe ich eine ausführliche 
anleitung. Bis dann.


So ne Communitty is doch was feines =)


----------



## pacmanamcap (23. Juli 2002)

Ich weiß aber
beim besten Willen nicht wie.  Erstmal ist natürlich wichtig:

- wodran? (Joystickport an der Soundkarte oder vielleicht doch an die parallele?)

Ich würde das Ding an USB hängen

- treiber (ist sowas wie ien treiber nötig?)

liegt bei

So,
ich würde folgendermassen vorgehen:
Das Pad aufschrauben, den Multiplexerchip und alles was sonst an Elektronic noch drin ist rausnehmen.
Dann die Kontaktflächen der Knöpfe soweitr durchchecken, dass jeweils einer an Masse liegt, sich bei Conrad einen 15Pin Sub D Stecker kaufen, einen Strang Kabel mit 15 Adern, einen Lötkolben und Lötzinn, eine Zange und ein Messer.

An die jeweils Masse gegenüberliegende Fläche verbindet man dann die Signalleitung.
Wie hier beschrieben an einen Sub D löten:

http://www.gamesx.com/controldata/superneo.htm

Ich bin hier neu und weiss nicht wie man verlinkt, also zur Not Cut´n´paste

Das Sub D Gegenstück hängt man an ein gerade eben zerlegtes PlayStation 1 Pad, ohne Analog, also dürfte das billigst zu kaufen sein, reicht auch no name, weil wir ja nur die Elektronik wollen.
Im PSX Pad kommt an die Signalseite der Pins jeweils ein Kabel, die ander Seite geht über Sub D zum SNES PAd.
Masse ist im PSX Pad schon überall dran. MAsse von SNES Pad und PSX Pad natürlich noch verbinden, klar.
Jetzt noch einen Adapter kaufen um PSX Pads über USB an den PC zu hängen, und schon geht es.
Zum beispiel der hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1367689476

Ich bin auch der Bekannte von dem Vitalis sprach.
Bei fragen, nur zu, stellt sie.
Es ist zwar ein umfangreicher, aufwändiger Umbau, aber wenn man erstmal alles auf diesem Standart hat isses Gold wert.

Sven


----------



## Vitalis (23. Juli 2002)

> Ich bin hier neu und weiss nicht wie man verlinkt, also zur Not Cut´n´paste


Das ist ein Hightech-Board, hier geht alles automatisch


----------



## DarkLordSilver (24. Juli 2002)

@ pacmanamcap 

 baust du auch andere adapter?  find ich ne geile sache


----------



## pacmanamcap (25. Juli 2002)

*adapter bauen*

baust du auch andere adapter?  find ich ne geile sache  

hallo,
ich kann über den Umweg Neo geo (15Pin Sub D) eigentlich alles an den PC anklemmen, alles was nicht analog ist!
Ich will aber nichts bauen, weil ich einen sehr hohen Anspruch habe und entsprechend lange an so einem Teil rumwerkele, was dir vitalis bestätigen kann.
Ich gebe aber gerne eine Hilfestellung, solange ihr euch nicht zu dumm anstellt.
Fragen an meine email-adresse.

Sven


----------



## DarkLordSilver (26. Juli 2002)

hehehe vielleicht bastel ich auch mal son teil aber bis dahin...so wegen dem dumm anstellen hehe ich würd das glaub scho , ich hab nicht sone grosse ahnung von dem zeug aberich werde an dein angeot denken danke


----------



## klausb (28. November 2003)

*PSX TO USB*

Óla!

Gibt es ein tut womit ich das PSX pad so umbauen kann das ich es direkt an USB anschließen kann?


----------



## alexp (19. Dezember 2003)

weiß jemand ne anleitung wie man den snes controller auf nen usb stecker lötet, ich würd mich aber auch mit dem standart gameport begnögen, da an meinem paralelport schon n LCD hängt


----------



## Nils Hitze (20. Dezember 2003)

Ich gehe den Moddinggedanken jetzt mal bis zum Ende ..

Es sollte doch ohne weitere (naja) Probleme möglich sein,
den SNES in einen Rechner (BigTower ) einzubauen,
an den Video In oder die TV Karte zu hängen und dann
eine Platine zu bauen die als Cartridge dient und die über
Paralell oder USB mit Spielen zu speisen .. 

Oder denke ich zu komplex. Ich meine mir reicht auch
nur der Slot für das Spiel oben am Rechner und dann
steck ich da meine Cartridges ein. SNES aus Hülle 
befreien, Video und Sound durschleifen, Netzteil lässt
sich mit Wiederstand garantiert über 12 Volt erreichen.

Voila : Spielekonsole im Rechner ..

Immer vorrausgesetzt man hat mit seinem BigTower nichts
besseres zu tun 

Jona


----------



## nightdancer (16. Januar 2004)

also für zu ziemlich alle konsolen-pads gibts im linux-kernel:

a) treiber unterstützung (am seriellen port glaub ich)
und 
b) die stecker-belegungen der joy-pads (is in der doc irgendwo, findet man sicher leicht)


----------



## tuxracer (16. Januar 2004)

@nightdancer

weisst Du zufällig auch was über den VC64 und Linux?

da gibts ja nen Emulator, soviel weiss ich mal.
Zusätzlich weiss ich, das es möglich ist ROMSzu verwenden, um Spiele auf dem Emu zu spielen.
Weiter soll es möglich sein, ein altes 1541Floppy am PC anzuschliessen, um selber ROMs zu erzeugen, oder direkt anzusprechen.

nun zur eigentlichen Frage:

hat es im Linux auch wo ne Beschreibung, wie so ein Kabel belegt sein muss, um am PC so ne Floppy zu betreiben?


----------

